# Inexpensive training vest FIND



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I ordered a new training vest that came in today and figured I'd share it with you guys! So far, I love it. It's lightweight and has lots of mesh, so I won't melt in the summer heat. It's also got tons of pockets, including the back pouch thingy which comes in handy. Plus it was only $20!!!

I ordered the sm/md and it fits really well. Not too tight or too big. This is me in the elite k9 vest (sm) and the new vest fits similarly. I like that elite k9 vest, but it's just too hot for me to wear in the summer and the zipper broke after a few uses.










I know I've seen a couple threads asking about vests and I think this is the best one I've had for the money so far. 

Academy - Game Winner® Men's Shooting Vest


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

This couldn't have come at a better time. I am looking for my first training vest right now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice!!!! Love the pockets in the back!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Great find 
I've always hated those super overpriced vests. I might snatch this up!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is nice! I have the Gappay vest, and it is too hot to wear in the summer. I think I'll order one of these too, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

No problem! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I might grab this one as well... mine is getting really worn out... thanks for the find!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are lots of cheap shooting vests like this Walmart, Dicks etc. The back pocket is for birds I think (or dummies?) some also have a chest pocket.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> There are lots of cheap shooting vests like this Walmart, Dicks etc. The back pocket is for birds I think (or dummies?) some also have a chest pocket.


Really? I searched both of those stores (in store and online) and didn't find much. Especially not in this price range..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Probably a seasonal item. This looks like a nice one though and good price. I know I have bought them at walmart both in orange and in a khaki color. Not mesh but light fabric.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, I snatched it up. IMO it is better designed for dog handling than most dog handler vests out there for sale.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Thanks, I snatched it up. IMO it is better designed for dog handling than most dog handler vests out there for sale.


Oh yeah, I love it! Used it when I went tracking this morning and found these awesome little snap buttons on the big front pockets that allow it to expand! That was awesome on top of the fact that it was 90 degrees out and I wasn't completely and totally uncomfortable. Loving this!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

there's a $12 vest at lapolicegear.com, multiple colors.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh what a great idea, I might have to see if my daughter would like one. She is always struggling to put her treats and training toys in her pants pocket!


----------

